# 360s



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

I have just dialed in my 180s pretty solid so i went on to try 360s. 
It is not going well. Basically i try spinning my shoulders as i pop off the jump and most of the time i dont even spin 180. Watched videos on youtube but didnt help. Will try to upload video of me trying 360. BTW be in park city for march 13 - 20 so if anyone got any advice in terms of spots when it hasnt snowed in a while that be sick.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

This will help a ton, Backside 360, Snowboard Trick Tip, Regular Riders - YouTube Also when you go to SLC get a lesson and stay in the park all day how I dialed in my bs 540 rodeo and bs board slide to 270.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

To things to remember when trying this:

1. Carve into it slightly

2. Just as your coming off the jump turn your whole upper body as if you are immediately looking for the landing before you even cna see it. This will also keep you from over spinning. 


This is hard to tell what your doing wrong without a video. But look at Snowboard Addictions videos about spinning and look at how they do the run up to the jump. Best way to come up to it. Remember the time glass picture. Which way are you spinning too?


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Have a nice fluid setup turn then while taking off.. lead with your shoulders and spot your landing.:thumbsup:


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for replies, will try it out either this weekend or in park city on tuesday.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

the most important thing i have found with the 3 (what im trying at the moment) is just getting your head and shoulders all the way around an committing to the spin. usually when i fail its because i didnt spin all of the way, so i dont lant the 360, i land in a weird bent 180 or 90.


----------



## awwwwyeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

basically what these guys said, the most important thing is to keep looking because you head is always the first to go before the rest of your body into the spin. So just watch out for your shoulder and head and make sure theyre always looking over your rotation. Another thing is to also not spin too up or down or else you will land on ur bum or chest even if u get the entire 3 around. atleast thats the prob i had!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I landed my first, most legit one yesterday where I landed fully going the same direction I took off in, had committed a little harder on it and was like "damn, that wasn't so bad!"

Try it on hips and natural features where the feature will bleed all your speed and send you straight up for a little 1-4 foot air, and just go hard, by the time I landed I was almost stopped, but it gave me a huge confidence boost to try them more often on more features.


----------

